# Help! Looking for a rebel flavor clone



## Annzybanazy (31/7/16)

hi! 
I've been making my own juice for about 3 months and I sell off the excess to friends and family. We usually only stick to creamy flavors but I've now had a request for a diy twisp rebel flavor. I've never tried twist rebel so I don't know what it tastes like but from what I can gather its energy drink and berries? So I'm looking for a clone flavor concentrate or a recipe please! I'd really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/16)

Hi @Annzybanazy 
Welcome to the forum 

I loved the Twisp Rebel flavour back when i was using the Twisp Clearo in Oct13. Used to mix it with a bit of Twisp Polar Mint. The Rebel tasted to me just like Red Bull. I liked it because it had a natural taste with no synthetic aftertones. I tried some of the Twisp juices in more powerful gear after my vaping devices evolved a bit and it was not very good. Too much flavour. I think that Rebel was designed for the Clearo which was a very basic low power top coil device with a very tight draw.

It had a raspberry sort of flavour in it if my memory serves me correctly.

I am not a DIYer so havent tried to find a replacement for this. But I recall in the other thread someone mentioned Acai from one of the flavour companies. Also, i seem to recall @kyle_redbull made something energy drink-ish a while back. Maybe he can advise.

If you manage to get something that tastes like Rebel let me know

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/8/16)

5% Cly Red Energy and it's lekka 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (1/8/16)

Try some blck vapour acai @Richio said it tastes like rebel 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Allenh1 (12/6/17)

Annzybanazy said:


> hi!
> I've been making my own juice for about 3 months and I sell off the excess to friends and family. We usually only stick to creamy flavors but I've now had a request for a diy twisp rebel flavor. I've never tried twist rebel so I don't know what it tastes like but from what I can gather its energy drink and berries? So I'm looking for a clone flavor concentrate or a recipe please! I'd really appreciate it!



I mixed this up - the closest clone I have come across

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ivc_mixer (12/6/17)

I got this from someone recently and apparently it is spot on:
FW Cherry Berry 10%
TFA Acai 4%
TFA Energy Drink 6%
TFA Blueberry Extra 1%

I have tried CLY Red Energy but it was just not completely a true Red Bull flavour for me and from what I recall from my Twisp days, Rebel is very much a Red Bull flavour. From the list above I need the Energy Drink and Acai, then I can make it, but alas it will have to wait until the end of the month.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bush Vaper (13/6/17)

Allenh1 said:


> I mixed this up - the closest clone I have come across


@boxerulez I beg you man pleaaaaaaaase make this happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (15/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I got this from someone recently and apparently it is spot on:
> FW Cherry Berry 10%
> TFA Acai 4%
> TFA Energy Drink 6%
> ...



Has anybody mixed this yet?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bush Vaper (15/9/17)

Come on @boxerulez we need to make this happen

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (18/9/17)

I keep forgetting to order Acai in order to make this. I must really put it on my wishlist at Blck and then just get it. Got the rest.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/9/17)

ivc_mixer said:


> I keep forgetting to order Acai in order to make this. I must really put it on my wishlist at Blck and then just get it. Got the rest.



Please let us know how that goes @ivc_mixer 
I also loved Rebel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowfury (9/7/18)

Has anyone mixed it by any chance?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (9/7/18)

Keeping my eye on this thread as Rebel was my fav back when i started vaping.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1 | Useful 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/7/18)

Sub


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shadowfury (10/7/18)

I went and bought the ingredients. Couldn't get the blueberry extra so just used the normal blue Berry. The smell is pretty close to rebel. Just going to leave it for 3 days then test it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## franshorn (10/7/18)

Rule 1 applies...
I have a shit load of acai and blue berry extra though

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadowfury (11/7/18)

Could not resist vaped a tank. Its a very close clone. Can add a little sweetner just to smoothen it.

Happy Vaping and thanks for the recipe @ivc_mixer

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/18)

Shadowfury said:


> Could not resist vaped a tank. Its a very close clone. Can add a little sweetner just to smoothen it.
> 
> Happy Vaping and thanks for the recipe @ivc_mixer



Glad you're enjoying it @Shadowfury. I tried it and being a bit of a Red Bull snob, mainly because I love the drink so much, it was not a close enough fit for me. But I will persevere and get this recipe right one day!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shadowfury (11/7/18)

ivc_mixer said:


> Glad you're enjoying it @Shadowfury. I tried it and being a bit of a Red Bull snob, mainly because I love the drink so much, it was not a close enough fit for me. But I will persevere and get this recipe right one day!


I agree no redbull flavour but it's a close fit to the rebel flavour from twisp. The after taste brings back memories when I bought my first twisp . I am also going to play around with this recipe but it's a good foundation to start with. Thanks again mate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (11/7/18)

Apparently FA Mad Fruit is a very close Red Bull Flavor - https://blckvapour.co.za/search?type=product&q=FA+Mad+Fruit I havent tried it yet. 

OR try this,

https://blckvapour.co.za/products/red-bull-concentrate-fra

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (11/7/18)

I have heard that FW Green Goblin is a close fit to Monster energy drink and that FW Rockstar is close to Red Bull. I only heard this recently and ordered those flavours. Will be mixing up a few single flavour batches this weekend to see what the profiles are like and then I will post my findings here (need to set a reminder on my phone to remind myself on this). Would not mind myself some Monster either, next to Red Bull that is another good energy drink flavour.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Stoney (11/7/18)

This is my go-to Red Bull: HS Red Energy @ 4%
Have been mixing for about 3 years and cloning Rebel has been my obsession.
Have tried all the above recipes and this is the closest I have got to Rebel.
Give it a go and let me know

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Shadowfury (12/7/18)

Stoney said:


> This is my go-to Red Bull: HS Red Energy @ 4%
> Have been mixing for about 3 years and cloning Rebel has been my obsession.
> Have tried all the above recipes and this is the closest I have got to Rebel.
> Give it a go and let me know


How long do you let it steep or do you shake and vape?

Hangseng doesn't have to much information and what's inside the mix. 
The only thing I found was a post on reddit and the guy left it to steep for 32 days with a 60/40 vg/pg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stoney (12/7/18)

Shadowfury said:


> How long do you let it steep or do you shake and vape?
> 
> Hangseng doesn't have to much information and what's inside the mix.
> The only thing I found was a post on reddit and the guy left it to steep for 32 days with a 60/40 vg/pg


S/V is good, but I normally let my juice steep for 3 days

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ivc_mixer (13/7/18)

Anyone tried the new RAW Red Bull flavour? Vape Hyper has stocked it for some time and I see Blck now has it as well. What put me off is the fact that the recommended percentage for mixing is 15% - 18%.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Styleoptix (25/7/20)

_"I got this from someone recently and apparently it is spot-on:
FW Cherry Berry 10%
TFA Acai 4%
TFA Energy Drink 6%
TFA Blueberry Extra 1%"_
Thank you @Annzybanazy & @ivc_mixer - I have also never tasted it but made this for 2 friends who were _*desperate* thanks to lockdown - _both say it is *not the same it is the same but better* and will *NEVER* buy the Twisp version again! I used the exact ingredients above (including manufacturers)
You guys *ROCK!! *
PS I called it "Tina is a Rebel!"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/7/20)

Styleoptix said:


> _"I got this from someone recently and apparently it is spot-on:
> FW Cherry Berry 10%
> TFA Acai 4%
> TFA Energy Drink 6%
> ...


Well done @Styleoptix .. one recommendation I can make is that their is a lot more energy drink flavors nowadays perhaps give it a shot. The flavour makes above look very promising

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riette (25/1/22)

Styleoptix said:


> _"I got this from someone recently and apparently it is spot-on:
> FW Cherry Berry 10%
> TFA Acai 4%
> TFA Energy Drink 6%
> ...


Hi! Do you still make this mix? Rebel now completely off the market and I would really like to try some clones?


----------

